# Another senior moment



## Happy Paws2

I was doing some chip butties of tea went to get the butter out of the fridge, a new pack I opened for toast this morning, no where to be seen. We had everything out of the fridge NO check the freezer just in case NO then checked food cupboards NO we looked everywhere, then I look in the draw where I keep a few cook books and the tinfoil and there it was. I'm still trying to think why I'd put in there as I had no reason to go in that draw today.


----------



## kimthecat

LOL. I was putting a wash on and looking for a particular t shirt and i couldnt find it. I said to OH have you seen my pink t shirt and he said you're wearing it.


----------



## Sandysmum

My fridge and washer are next to each other and I've put the wrong thing in the wrong one on occasion.


----------



## Bobbie

Had to smile at these good to see I am not alone in my senior moments


----------



## new westie owner

Your not alone


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Oh this is a feel good thread. I’m a fully fledged member.
Only this week I lost my landline(yes, I still have one). Looked everywhere. Didn’t think to ring it from my mobile.
Found it outside on the windowsill. Possibly been there overnight.

One of my better ones was hand cream on my toothbrush.


----------



## lorilu

Mum2Heidi said:


> Only this week I lost my landline(yes, I still have one)


I will keep my landline forever. I detest cell phones and refuse to use one except under extreme circumstances. When I give someone my number now though I have to make a point of mentioning that it is a land line because people are so lazy they text instead and don't bother to notice that the text doesn't go through because it's a landline.

Anyway back on topic. I like reading these episodes from other people, it's good to be reminded that this is a universal phenomenon. My biggest frustration lately is anything I have in my hand if I put it down it's gone. Just like that I can't find it again.

It was really awful when I first moved 7 weeks ago because nothing had a place yet anyway lol.

But it's still happening. It's always reassuring to know it happens to other people too.


----------



## Cully

Searched high and low for a top before remembering I gave it away last year.
I also hate that thing where you go into another room and completely forget what you went in there for.


----------



## ForestWomble

Yesterday, got the peanut butter out the cupboard, got the other bits I needed, went to the cupboard - couldn't find the peanut butter, took a while before I realised it was already on the kitchen worktop.


----------



## Bobbie

These are so good ordinary things that bring a smile to your face keep them coming


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Cully said:


> Searched high and low for a top before remembering I gave it away last year.
> I also hate that thing where you go into another room and completely forget what you went in there for.


 Ive improved on that one. I come back to the room I started in and wonder why I'm back there


----------



## SusieRainbow

Husband and I are just back from a short coastal break. I packed a couple of chargers for my various devices and asked him if he had seen them later that evening. '_no' _said he. So I emptied out all the various bags I'd packed with necessities for 4 days , nope, nowhere to be found. Of course, despite havng his laptop and phone he hadn't brought any either.
Then I saw it - plugged into a socket. When I asked about it he said '_oh yes, I plugged it in so we'd know where it was' :Banghead_


----------



## SbanR

[QUOTE="Cully, post: 1065669095, member: 
I also hate that thing where you go into another room and completely forget what you went in there for.[/QUOTE]
Happens regularly to me!
I have to go out, then retrace my steps. Luckily, this often helps me remember what it was I wanted to do


----------



## Mum2Heidi

SusieRainbow said:


> Husband and I are just back from a short coastal break. I packed a couple of chargers for my various devices and asked him if he had seen them later that evening. '_no' _said he. So I emptied out all the various bags I'd packed with necessities for 4 days , nope, nowhere to be found. Of course, despite havng his laptop and phone he hadn't brought any either.
> Then I saw it - plugged into a socket. When I asked about it he said '_oh yes, I plugged it in so we'd know where it was' :Banghead_


Priceless!!!!
Great to know male brains are effected - of course they aren't always so accepting of it.

I just managed to stop my OH filling the boot of our car with petrol. He promptly asked me in a loud voice(so that everyone could hear) what I wanted from the boot. Didnt go down too well when I yelled back nothing!!! you were going to pour petrol into it.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sitting on the couch, flanked by the girls, watching TV. 

I was a few minutes behind (about 10) when the commercial breaks came on. Pressed fast forward, and it increased to twice the speed. Pressed it again - nothing happened. Altered the angle, wondering if the receiver wasn't picking it up or something. Nothing. Pressed harder. No difference. Leaned over a bit further (Milly probably getting a bit worried as I come towards her  ), arm outstretched. Still nothing. By this time, I'm cursing the timing of the batteries running out.

Then I checked the remote itself.

I was pressing the information button. :Bag

I'm 36. There's no hope for me. :Wacky


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I popped my hair into a ponytail before walking Heidi yesterday.
It felt strange so I thought I’d better check.
Went to the bathroom where I have 2 mirrors.
Grabbed the mirror from the shelf. Looked into it.
No matter how I twisted and adjusted no back of head, only bathroom wall.
I was using the wrong mirror. The one I normally look into was where it belongs.


----------



## new westie owner

My classic is searching for reading glasses that I already have on ,or on top of my head


----------



## margy

Mum2Heidi said:


> Priceless!!!!
> Great to know male brains are effected - of course they aren't always so accepting of it.
> 
> I just managed to stop my OH filling the boot of our car with petrol. He promptly asked me in a loud voice(so that everyone could hear) what I wanted from the boot. Didnt go down too well when I yelled back nothing!!! you were going to pour petrol into it.


Yes male brains can be just as bad. A few years ago I returned to my silver corsa which was parked in the supermarket car park to find an elderly gent pointing his key fob at it, then trying his keys in the door. I walked up to him and asked if he had a problem. ''Yes'' he answered, ''damn battery must be done on my fob and keys won't open the door for some reason''. '' That's because it's my car''. I said. His was parked 2 cars down!


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> Sitting on the couch, flanked by the girls, watching TV.
> 
> I was a few minutes behind (about 10) when the commercial breaks came on. Pressed fast forward, and it increased to twice the speed. Pressed it again - nothing happened. Altered the angle, wondering if the receiver wasn't picking it up or something. Nothing. Pressed harder. No difference. Leaned over a bit further (Milly probably getting a bit worried as I come towards her  ), arm outstretched. Still nothing. By this time, I'm cursing the timing of the batteries running out.
> 
> Then I checked the remote itself.
> 
> I was pressing the information button. :Bag
> 
> I'm 36. There's no hope for me. :Wacky


My son-in-law's dad spent 10 minutes trying to change channels - with his phone !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Two days running I’ve put my tops on inside out to go out and walk Jack.

First day, discovered after our walk.

Today, spotted before I went out :Facepalm


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Two days running I've put my tops on inside out to go out and walk Jack.
> 
> First day, discovered after our walk.
> 
> Today, spotted before I went out :Facepalm


I done that yesterday. With trousers. Luckily I noticed the button wasn't whee it's supposed to be.

I've also gone out, to work, with my cardigan on inside out. And got through about 3/4 of the day (I was as a teacher's assistant at the time :Bag ) before I noticed. . . .

And don't get me _started_ on the number of times I've put my trainers on on the wrong feet. Even walked down the stairs like that once. :Wacky


----------



## SusieRainbow

I remember rushing my daughter to school, halfway there she announced ' '_mummy, I haven't got any knickers on!'_
She wasn't lying either !


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've try in channel channels with the laptop mouse and the TV controls to turn the sound down on the laptop.


----------



## Cully

One dark winter night I woke from dozing in the armchair, took my dog (RIP) out for her last pee trip, came back inside and gave her some supper. Then looked at the clock and realised it was 2am and I'd already done all that hours earlier. You'd think she would have told me!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

margy said:


> Yes male brains can be just as bad. A few years ago I returned to my silver corsa which was parked in the supermarket car park to find an elderly gent pointing his key fob at it, then trying his keys in the door. I walked up to him and asked if he had a problem. ''Yes'' he answered, ''damn battery must be done on my fob and keys won't open the door for some reason''. '' That's because it's my car''. I said. His was parked 2 cars down!


I've done similar. Pointed key fob at my car and one a few cars down unlocks that actually is mine.

Years ago my boyfriend borrowed his sisters car to come and see me. Not long after police arrived to arrest him for car theft. Neighbour had an identical car and he'd taken it by mistake.


----------



## LinznMilly

Mum2Heidi said:


> I've done similar. Pointed key fob at my car and one a few cars down unlocks that actually is mine.
> 
> *Years ago my boyfriend borrowed his sisters car to come and see me. Not long after police arrived to arrest him for car theft. Neighbour had an identical car and he'd taken it by mista*ke.


I actually have a phobia of doing that. A few weeks ago, I was driving along in my mum's car, convinced it was someone else's. Despite the key fob and the fact it had _my_ MP3 player plugged in to the USB port, and my mum's scarf in the passenger footwell. I was in the next street over from hers - on my way back to her before I relaxed and accepted I was in the right car. :Wacky


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mum2Heidi said:


> I've done similar. Pointed key fob at my car and one a few cars down unlocks that actually is mine.
> 
> Years ago my boyfriend borrowed his sisters car to come and see me. Not long after police arrived to arrest him for car theft. Neighbour had an identical car and he'd taken it by mistake.


That was unlucky I'm surprised the keys fitted.


----------



## SusieRainbow

We did the big shop a few years ago, dragged it back to the car and started unloading it into the boot . Then I noticed a pair of women's boots- not mine- in the boot. Awkward silence, then hubby said , 'hang on, this isn't our car '!

There were 2 purple Ford Escorts in Nottingham at the time, we'd found the other one !


----------



## Magyarmum

I was driving up the road yesterday on my way to town when I noticed there was a bright red light on my dashboard. Stared at it for a few seconds before realising I was driving with the hand brake on. 

Mind you it was all Gwylim's fault because he'd been lying on top of it, in the gap between the front seats


----------



## ForestWomble

This reminds me of the time my parents and I had just done the big weekly shop, went to what we thought was our car, Dad spent ages trying to unlock the car before realising it wasn't our car. 

A parcel in one of those plastic envelope/bag things arrived for me yesterday, I put it to one side then later just checking that there was nothing else for the rubbish bag, picked it up and threw it in the bin bag, luckily I realised what I'd done before I tied the bag up.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Happy Paws2 said:


> That was unlucky I'm surprised the keys fitted.


'Years ago' this was quite common. I actually opened the door to somebody else's car in a supermarket car park. I knew it wasn't mine, then, cos it was so clean and tidy inside.

Re-locked and slunk away.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I called the AA because a light came up on the instrument panel. They said they’d be an hour so while I waited I thought I’d phone my son for a chat.

He asked me what did it say on the green screen in the middle of the dashboard ‘what screen; oh, that one’)

It said ‘Boot open’.


----------



## Jaf

I went out wearing a mismatched pair of shoes. They were very, very similar - black shoes. I never noticed, my friend did!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Years ago when I was still at work, one of the Lads first day back after his honeymoon arrived at work the one brown slip on shoe and one back laced one. You can imagine the remarks he got.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive pointed my car keys at the front door and wondered why it didnt open.


----------



## LinznMilly

kimthecat said:


> Ive pointed my car keys at the front door and wondered why it didnt open.


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Loving this thread, cheered me up no end, thanks everyone.


----------



## Cully

OMG, years ago I pulled into the petrol station and filled the car up. Nothing unusual in that.
About half an hour later, while sitting at home, I realised I hadn't actually paid for it.:Jawdrop I quickly jumped back in the car and drove back up there.
When I explained to the casher what I'd done she said I was very lucky they hadn't managed to get my number or I'd have had a (very embarrassing) visit from the police.
I haven't ever done anything like that either before, or since, thank goodness.

Yesterday I wanted to make a banana cake later on so got all the ingredients ready and left the butter to soften. I like to do any baking when I'm already using my oven, so planned to bake while dinner was cooking.
I got as far as creaming the sugar and butter, whisking the eggs, and THEN realised the most essential item to a banana cake i.e. bananas, were still in the freezer!!
I had to ask my neighbour if she had any over ripe bananas, which ,fortunately she did.
The reason I began making banana cake in the first place was to stop throwing so many mushy ones in the bin:Banghead.
I think I'd better share the cake with her.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

SusieRainbow said:


> We did the big shop a few years ago, dragged it back to the car and started unloading it into the boot . Then I noticed a pair of women's boots- not mine- in the boot. Awkward silence, then hubby said , 'hang on, this isn't our car '!
> 
> There were 2 purple Ford Escorts in Nottingham at the time, we'd found the other one !


I did similar on a caravan holiday. Came back from the shower block, plonked myself on the sofa and wondered why hubby had changed the floor rug/where he'd got the new one. All was revealed when a family burst in wondering who on earth was sat on their sofa.


----------



## Cully

Mum2Heidi said:


> I did similar on a caravan holiday. Came back from the shower block, plonked myself on the sofa and wondered why hubby had changed the floor rug/where he'd got the new one. All was revealed when a family burst in wondering who on earth was sat on their sofa.


How embarrassing :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas

Couple of years ago I came in from shopping, put my phone down and started unpacking
Once finished I went to pick up my phone and couldn't find it anywhere?
Cue having the kitchen then dining area upside down looking for it
My son tried phoning it and it just kept immediately going to answer phone
I even turned out all the cupboards and fridge that I'd just packed into and, despite knowing I'd come in with it, the car
Wasn't until next morning when Matt took out the double packet of bacon, that I'd folded over ontop of itself, to save fridge space, that he found it
In the middle of the folded over packet of bacon!
Thankfully 24hrs in the fridge had done it no harm


----------



## Bobbie

Mum2Heidi said:


> I did similar on a caravan holiday. Came back from the shower block, plonked myself on the sofa and wondered why hubby had changed the floor rug/where he'd got the new one. All was revealed when a family burst in wondering who on earth was sat on their sofa.


That is so funny


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm doing an online counselling diploma and decided to download my next module, as well as check if I'd received feedback from my tutor about my previous one, that I sent in about 2 weeks ago. 

I had - tutor posted feedback on Monday gone. I passed, and the comment:

"Shows appreciation of all points. Well written."

Great! 

Shame the Gremlins did it while I slept, cos I have no idea of what I've written. :Hilarious :Facepalm


----------



## SusieRainbow

I made soup for lunch today and my dear husband picked up a fork to eat it with !


----------



## Bobbie

That sounds familiar


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> I made soup for lunch today and my dear husband picked up a fork to eat it with !


A little like me the other day, trying to peel the potatoes with a teaspoon.


----------



## kimthecat

These are making me laugh.:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Just had my 75 yr old father complain to me he is starting to feel old because he now gets short of breath when cycling uphill....:Bored

I feel like he is making no effort to 'old person' correctly!:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Just had my 75 yr old father complain to me he is starting to feel old because he now gets short of breath when cycling uphill....:Bored
> 
> I feel like he is making no effort to 'old person' correctly!:Hilarious


I get out of breath just walking across the room and I'm a couple of years younger.


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Just had my 75 yr old father complain to me he is starting to feel old because he now gets short of breath when cycling uphill....:Bored
> 
> I feel like he is making no effort to 'old person' correctly!:Hilarious


Some people just don't know how to grow old gracefully, bless him.


----------



## kimthecat

I wanted to pass on a letter from my cousin to my sister who lives 10 mins away and I couldn't be bothered to drive there so I popped it into another envelope and posted it to her. A couple of days later, I got the letter back through the post. I'd put my own address on it instead of hers.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> I wanted to pass on a letter from my cousin to my sister who lives 10 mins away and I couldn't be bothered to drive there so I popped it into another envelope and posted it to her. A couple of days later, I got the letter back through the post. I'd put my own address on it instead of hers.


I've done that when I use to post my Mom's repeat prescription to the Doctors with another envelope with the return address on, and put the prescription in the wrong one.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wrote up this morning with a start, I'd forgot to post a birthday card for the 7th, had to get up and find it, I knew where I'd put it somewhere safe so I wouldn't forget, couldn't find it anywhere, looked for over an hour in books, draws, then thought maybe I had written it and OH had posted it for me, when he got up no I didn't remember posting anything. So I phone her to check if I had sent a card and say sorry if I hadn't, she hasn't had one. So we have looked again for the bl**dy thing and still no sign of it.:Banghead


----------



## Siskin

Hopefully it will turn up just in time for next year


----------



## karenmc

jetsmum said:


> My fridge and washer are next to each other and I've put the wrong thing in the wrong one on occasion.


My husband once put a block of cheese in the dishwasher!!


----------



## ebonycat

Siskin said:


> Hopefully it will turn up just in time for next year


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've been sitting here wondering why my hip still hurts, went in the kitchen and there were the pain killers sitting on the work top from lunch time.
They should work now, I've actually swallowed them !


----------



## LinznMilly

I've just gone to put the coffee jar (which, along with sugar and sweetener, stays beside the kettle) . . . In the dog food cupboard. 

Luckily I caught myself in time. 

In my defense though, I had just finished filling the girls' kongs.


----------



## ForestWomble

Decided to write some Christmas cards, luckily I checked them before putting them in the envelopes because I'd written them to me, from me  :Writing


----------



## LinznMilly

This is the door to my bedroom. This is what I do with the door to my bedroom when I confine the girls to my bedroom while I go out (or when I need a break from them) because the door doesn't shut properly.

Why is this pic on this thread? Because I've just come back from ... walking the girls. Who were with me on that walk.

:Wacky


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> View attachment 455106
> 
> 
> This is the door to my bedroom. This is what I do with the door to my bedroom when I confine the girls to my bedroom while I go out (or when I need a break from them) because the door doesn't shut properly.
> 
> Why is this pic on this thread? Because I've just come back from ... walking the girls. Who were with me on that walk.
> 
> :Wacky


Ermmm, Linz, forgive me but aren't you a bit young for Senior Moments? I diagnose Canine Distraction Syndrome.


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> Ermmm, Linz, forgive me but aren't you a bit young for Senior Moments? I diagnose Canine Distraction Syndrome.


Birth certificate says I am. Body and mind disagree.


----------



## lorilu

kimthecat said:


> I wanted to pass on a letter from my cousin to my sister who lives 10 mins away and I couldn't be bothered to drive there so I popped it into another envelope and posted it to her. A couple of days later, I got the letter back through the post. I'd put my own address on it instead of hers.


When I first started working at my new job 8 years ago, I often gave out my own phone number (or typed it on a form) rather than my office number. Even ow I sometimes catch myself doing it.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> When I first started working at my new job 8 years ago, I often gave out my own phone number (or typed it on a form) rather than my office number. Even ow I sometimes catch myself doing it.


I've been known to write the postcode of where is used to live on forms instead of the current one. I left that address 28 years ago


----------



## Bisbow

Just put my cornflakes in a bowl for breakfast, put the yogurt on and squeezed honey over it

Only to realise the honey was actually tomnao sauce


----------



## LinznMilly

Bisbow said:


> Just put my cornflakes in a bowl for breakfast, put the yogurt on and squeezed honey over it
> 
> Only to realise the honey was actually tomnao sauce


:Yuck :Yuck


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH just took a strip of tablets out into kitchen to take a couple with water .... then came back in the lounge cos he’d lost the tablets .... he found them in the bin!


----------



## Bobbie

Bisbow said:


> Just put my cornflakes in a bowl for breakfast, put the yogurt on and squeezed honey over it
> 
> Only to realise the honey was actually tomnao sauce


Bit did you eat them


----------



## Bobbie

Bobbie said:


> Bit did you eat them


Oh my meant but


----------



## Bisbow

Bobbie said:


> Bit did you eat them


No way, straight in the bin


----------



## Happy Paws2

Saturday so a quick lunch, tin of baked beans with pork sausages , egg and chips, so potatoes peeled opened the beans got the eggs out and then opened another tin of beans :Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

I do that, or heat them in the microwave and forget to put them (or frozen peas) on the plate with everything else and only find them when I’m washing up and clearing away later on 

My best one was when we had an Aga. I put a couple of sausage rolls in to heat then got side tracked. Found them the next day ..... no smoke or any indicator that anything was in the oven at the time nor in the preceding hours.... they had turned to coal!


----------



## LittleMow

My OH's boy just went to put the scrambled eggs in the bin cupboard, he was aiming for the microwave - he's 6


----------



## Happy Paws2

Got my order from Sanisbury's this morning, and checking again the list again. I've forgot the crisps, my coco cola, then I've ordered mini sausage rolls and 2 large boxes of tissues.:Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

I been sitting watching the TV this morning and suddenly thought I haven't phone Mom this morning went over picked the phone up then it came to me I lost her 12 years ago, funny how your mind plays tricks on you, how I miss her.


----------



## Bobbie

Happy Paws2 said:


> I been sitting watching the TV this morning and suddenly thought I haven't phone Mom this morning went over picked the phone up then it came to me I lost her 12 years ago, funny how your mind plays tricks on you, how I miss her.


I'm with you on that lost my mum 9 years ago would so love to phone her today


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bobbie said:


> I'm with you on that lost my mum 9 years ago would so love to phone her today


It's strange how memories creeps up on you sometimes.


----------



## kimthecat

Not really a senior moment , perhaps a blonde one. Watching a quiz and the question was , what was war poet Sassoon first name. Me : Vidal 

OH: Erm, that's the hairdresser :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Halfway round our country walk, having stopped for our flask of coffee, as we set off my phone wasn’t in my pocket.

Not knowing if I’d dropped it or left it at home, we doubled back and retraced our steps through the mud.

When we got home, I found it on the unit by the front door


----------



## Happy Paws2

I just opened a tin of potatoes standing with opener in my hand thinking how does this work  when I realized I had a pair of scissors in my hand.:Banghead


----------



## Cully

In the kitchen I needed to check cooking times for a ready meal, so take the packet into living room where my glasses are on my desk.
After reading the instructions I go to the kitchen, make a cuppa and return to the living room.
It's then I notice the meal packet still on the desk, but no glasses.
Back to the kitchen and ah! there they are .............in the recycling bin!!


----------



## kimthecat

Looking through the TV guide today and moaning they weren't showing the F1 Monaco in Freeview, OH took a look and said You're reading last weeks guide.


----------



## Cully

Note to self:- When oven light goes out put dinner *in *oven* before * going next door to chat with neighbour.:Bag


----------



## kimthecat

me: Where's my mobile , 
OH : in your hand !

 <sigh>


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> me: Where's my mobile ,
> OH : in your hand !
> 
> <sigh>


Ditto but with glasses on my head!!


----------



## kimthecat

:Hilarious Im glad its not just me!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I just been standing in front of the fridge trying to decide what shelf to put the kitchen scales on


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I just been standing in front of the fridge trying to decide what shelf to put the kitchen scales on


:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Must of been half asleep this morning, I threw the new packet of plasters in the recycle bin and put the old packet in the cupboard. Thankfully realised before taking the recycle out to the main bin.


----------



## Isolette

Well at seventy eight I don't do things such as are listed here... Or if I do then I do not remember doing them,. or even notice... Oh DEAR.... lol...


----------



## Isolette

Just caught myself at it. 

I could not find my top early today. Ah well, I just took washing in yesterday and there is a clean one there/… Where is there.... I searched house, then garden then house again. Then.. surely I did not put it away.. Yep. Unusual efficiency. Still not found the other one..


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve “lost” a whole batch of summer clothes …. Went through them weeks ago …. put them away …. Where?

I can’t think where else to look tbh


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> I've "lost" a whole batch of summer clothes …. Went through them weeks ago …. put them away …. Where?
> 
> I can't think where else to look tbh


It's weird when that happens! I've done that a few times and then they've turned up once the weather has gone chilly


----------



## Isolette

Lurcherlad said:


> I've "lost" a whole batch of summer clothes …. Went through them weeks ago …. put them away …. Where?
> 
> I can't think where else to look tbh


There haven't been any jumble sales in your area recently.. It has been known to happen. 
My place is so tiny it is truly hard to lose anything. I still manage it..


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Lurcherlad said:


> I've "lost" a whole batch of summer clothes …. Went through them weeks ago …. put them away …. Where?
> 
> I can't think where else to look tbh


I've given up with lost items. I check the bin and leave it to fate.
Things turn up in such obscure places, I don't stand a chance finding anything with rational thought.
On the plus side they always turn up and it doesn't usually take long.
Hope it's the same for your clothes.
Blinking fairies


----------



## Lurcherlad

Isolette said:


> There haven't been any jumble sales in your area recently.. It has been known to happen.
> My place is so tiny it is truly hard to lose anything. I still manage it..


No … I'm the one who chucks stuff out so I'm sure they are still here ….. somewhere


----------



## Isolette

Mum2Heidi said:


> I've given up with lost items. I check the bin and leave it to fate.
> Things turn up in such obscure places, I don't stand a chance finding anything with rational thought.
> On the plus side they always turn up and it doesn't usually take long.
> Hope it's the same for your clothes.
> Blinking fairies


Fairies are amateurs compared with the island leprechauns. The tales I could tell....


----------



## ForestWomble

Talking about lost items, the normal items of clothing that gets lost I generally don't lose (socks, knickers that kinda thing), what does vanish around here is face flannels. 
I got a new set of 10 last year at some point, I'm down to 2, where they go is a mystery.


----------



## Isolette

I thought it was getting kind of misty then realised I had left food cooking... There goes my meal.. lol..


----------



## Isolette

ForestWomble said:


> Talking about lost items, the normal items of clothing that gets lost I generally don't lose (socks, knickers that kinda thing), what does vanish around here is face flannels.
> I got a new set of 10 last year at some point, I'm down to 2, where they go is a mystery.


Hmmmm ….I knit mine..


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Isolette said:


> Fairies are amateurs compared with the island leprechauns. The tales I could tell....


I thought best keep it sweet while things turn up. Don't want the karma farmer to come calling


----------



## 1507601

Lurcherlad said:


> I've "lost" a whole batch of summer clothes …. Went through them weeks ago …. put them away …. Where?
> 
> I can't think where else to look tbh


In the fridge if you're anything like me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lucy2020 said:


> In the fridge if you're anything like me


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Talking about lost items, the normal items of clothing that gets lost I generally don't lose (socks, knickers that kinda thing), what does vanish around here is face flannels.
> I got a new set of 10 last year at some point, I'm down to 2, where they go is a mystery.


Every washing machine has a sock goblin don't you know?


----------



## Linda Weasel

There is a Bermuda Triangle between laundry basket, washing machine and tumble dryer/clothes line.


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> Every washing machine has a sock goblin don't you know?


That does not bother me. I bought a washing machine 5 years ago and cannot get it installed. One f those Only in Ireland sagas. I do my washing in two huge buckets outside the door and actually quite enjoy it. Oh and it keeps the ESB bill down. Socks do not get lost either...What they call a winwin


----------



## Cully

I told my friend I wanted some of those knickers that are made with panda.
She gave me a funny look but said she'd have a look when she went to the market.
It was while I reckoned she would have been rummaging through the knicker stall that my brain pinged.:Jawdrop I scrabbled for my phone muttering "bamboo, bamboo, bamboo".
Fortunately she found it hilarious that I'd asked for something made with nearly extinct wildlife.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Every washing machine has a sock goblin don't you know?


Mine has a flannel goblin, for as long as the sock goblin doesn't move in as well then that's fine.



Cully said:


> I told my friend I wanted some of those knickers that are made with panda.
> She gave me a funny look but said she'd have a look when she went to the market.
> It was while I reckoned she would have been rummaging through the knicker stall that my brain pinged.:Jawdrop I scrabbled for my phone muttering "bamboo, bamboo, bamboo".
> Fortunately she found it hilarious that I'd asked for something made with nearly extinct wildlife.


:Hilarious Oh that's brilliant!


----------



## Isolette

Way back the year before last as I cannot get to any shops I ordered socks from ebay. Ten pairs as I thought... twenty pairs arrived, all black and all the same. Brilliant...I even had enough to cut the toes of a couple of pairs to make wristies. aka sleevies to keep my hands warm in winter. Always have a matching pair..


----------



## kimthecat

If you wear odd socks like me , if anyone asks why you are wearing odd socks just say , I have another pair like this at home. :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> If you wear odd socks like me , if anyone asks why you are wearing odd socks just say , I have another pair like this at home. :Hilarious


My family all wear odd socks.

OH and DS just have black or navy - only the toes and heels are coloured so never seen.

I only wear socks in ankle boots so it doesn't matter what colour they are.

If one gets a hole it gets chucked but the good one stays.

Pairing socks isn't even a thing in this house


----------



## Isolette

Lurcherlad said:


> My family all wear odd socks.
> 
> If one gets a hole it gets chucked but the good one stays.
> 
> WHY? What a waste.. … ah well.. Mine get downgraded to various things but never ever thrown away..Shocked….


----------



## Lurcherlad

Chucked into the rag bag …. Which gets taken to the recycling centre…. NOT the landfill bin.


----------



## Isolette

kimthecat said:


> If you wear odd socks like me , if anyone asks why you are wearing odd socks just say , I have another pair like this at home. :Hilarious


Harder to explain odd shoes. Which I did one summer when escorting and guiding some US visitors around Kerry...


----------



## lorilu

All my socks are the same, I only wear one type. If one gets a hole it gets thrown away and the match lives in the drawer until another gets a hole, then I have a pair again.


----------



## Isolette

lorilu said:


> All my socks are the same, I only wear one type. If one gets a hole it gets thrown away and the match lives in the drawer until another gets a hole, then I have a pair again.


We were raised post war and never ever threw anything away. I still don't and it grieves me to think of it. DARN IT ….


----------



## lorilu

Isolette said:


> We were raised post war and never ever threw anything away. I still don't and it grieves me to think of it. DARN IT ….


I can't wear a darned sock. I have feet problems. When I wore ragg wool socks I saved the worn out socks and made cat toys out of them. The Smartwool socks I wear now aren't appropriate for that type of recycle. They take years to wear out though.


----------



## kimthecat

Isolette said:


> Harder to explain odd shoes. Which I did one summer when escorting and guiding some US visitors around Kerry...


 :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Popping down the shops and you're still wearing your pyjama top. Luckily I was also wearing a cardigan over it. .


----------



## mrs phas

Put a washing load of towels in the machine and went out to Colchester
Came back and put it on to extra spin, so it dries quicker and then unloaded it to hang out
Couldn't understand why the first two towels were still dirty but flung them to one side to rewash and then a t towel came out filthy
Looked in the washing machine drawer, only to find out I'd loaded it, 
put powder and conditioner in,
But
Not switched the darned thing on!!


----------



## Linda Weasel

mrs phas said:


> Put a washing load of towels in the machine and went out to Colchester
> Came back and put it on to extra spin, so it dries quicker and then unloaded it to hang out
> Couldn't understand why the first two towels were still dirty but flung them to one side to rewash and then a t towel came out filthy
> Looked in the washing machine drawer, only to find out I'd loaded it,
> put powder and conditioner in,
> But
> Not switched the darned thing on!!


I've done that!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I changed the bed this morning put my lovely new cream with a poppy pattern on duvet cover and pillow cases to one side and washed the red sheets first, got them out to hang on the line only to find I'd managed to put the pillow cases in as well and they are now a lovely pink with poppies on instead of cream


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> I changed the bed this morning put my lovely new cream with a poppy pattern on duvet cover and pillow cases to one side and washed the red sheets first, got them out to hang on the line only to find I'd managed to put the pillow cases in as well and they are now a lovely pink with poppies on instead of cream


Did that once with a rogue red sock. Husband and 3 sons were not happy with pink shirts and T's.
Pink is the new white isn't it?


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> I changed the bed this morning put my lovely new cream with a poppy pattern on duvet cover and pillow cases to one side and washed the red sheets first, got them out to hang on the line only to find I'd managed to put the pillow cases in as well and they are now a lovely pink with poppies on instead of cream


I had a lovely white Christmas duvet and got a red sheet to use with it, put the lot in the machine with a couple of colour catchers, still ended up with a pink duvet.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> I had a lovely white Christmas duvet and got a red sheet to use with it, put the lot in the machine with a couple of colour catchers, still ended up with a pink duvet.


Annoying isn't it.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Let Tod out for his first wee of the day and thought he deserved a reward as there are men next door nail-gunning a new fence, so he was a brave boy.

Got us both back in the kitchen and offered him a tea bag. He looked confused and declined.

In my defence, treats and teabags are kept in the same colour canisters.


----------



## Cully

Linda Weasel said:


> Let Tod out for his first wee of the day and thought he deserved a reward as there are men next door nail-gunning a new fence, so he was a brave boy.
> 
> Got us both back in the kitchen and offered him a tea bag. He looked confused and declined.
> 
> In my defence, treats and teabags are kept in the same colour canisters.


Thanks for making me spit my tea out:Hilarious.


----------



## SbanR

Linda Weasel said:


> Let Tod out for his first wee of the day and thought he deserved a reward as there are men next door nail-gunning a new fence, so he was a brave boy.
> 
> Got us both back in the kitchen and offered him a tea bag. He looked confused and declined.
> 
> In my defence, treats and teabags are kept in the same colour canisters.


But aren't they a different size and shape?
Specsavers for you I think


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> Let Tod out for his first wee of the day and thought he deserved a reward as there are men next door nail-gunning a new fence, so he was a brave boy.
> 
> Got us both back in the kitchen and offered him a tea bag. He looked confused and declined.
> 
> In my defence, treats and teabags are kept in the same colour canisters.


That nearly made me choke, told OH and he nearly spilt a glass of water over his keyboard.


----------



## kimthecat

Couldnt find my glasses the other day. OH found them . Id meant to put the tube of Arnicare back in its packet and my glasses back in their case. Guess what I did ! :Hilarious


----------



## Isolette

ForestWomble said:


> I had a lovely white Christmas duvet and got a red sheet to use with it, put the lot in the machine with a couple of colour catchers, still ended up with a pink duvet.


Getting more and more happy that I don't have a washing machine in my old age..


----------



## Cully

Just got back from shopping and went to make one of those sachets of Kenco cold coffee.
Ran the cold tap, snipped the top off the coffee sachet and was just about to hold it under the running cold tap when I realised what I was doing.







It tastes so much better if you empty the sachet into a mug first!!


----------



## margy

I've just been out to the recycling bin with some glass in town, then a spot of shopping, so been gone around an hour. I've returned to find I left my back door ajar!! Luckily no bodies ever been burgled around here but there's always a first time.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> I've just been out to the recycling bin with some glass in town, then a spot of shopping, so been gone around an hour. I've returned to find I left my back door ajar!! Luckily no bodies ever been burgled around here but there's always a first time.


:Jawdrop Glad it's all still there. Make yourself a reminder which you'll see as you leave the house, maybe a knot around the door handle. Best not take any risks, you'd be devastated as well as kicking yourself.


----------



## margy

I was so busy getting the glass bottles out of the shed I forgot to lock the door.


----------



## kimthecat

Funny Typo ! On WhatsApp Family group, my sister asking if I remember going to Weston Super Mare as a child and I said No , I was a bum in the oven at the time. :Hilarious I was born three months later.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Got up this morning and moved the wheelie bin out of the way so it's easier for my Sainsbury's delivery man to get to the door, just had breakfast and OH said do you want to amend the shopping list for tomorrow.:Banghead

Been out and put the bin back.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Happy Paws2 said:


> Got up this morning and moved the wheelie bin out of the way so it's easier for my Sainsbury's delivery man to get to the door, just had breakfast and OH said do you want to amend the shopping list for tomorrow.:Banghead
> 
> Been out and put the bin back.


It must be the season.
When I got home from work yesterday I put my recycling boxes out on the drive.
Now I need to move them or I can't get my car out.
Bin men come tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Got up this morning and moved the wheelie bin out of the way so it's easier for my Sainsbury's delivery man to get to the door, just had breakfast and OH said do you want to amend the shopping list for tomorrow.:Banghead
> 
> Been out and put the bin back.


Glad it's not just me then.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> It must be the season.
> When I got home from work yesterday I put my recycling boxes out on the drive.
> Now I need to move them or I can't get my car out.
> Bin men come tomorrow.





Cully said:


> Glad it's not just me then.


I blame the weather...


----------



## Cully

I know what I meant to say.
I meant to say to DS, "There are two boxes of grapes in the fridge. The open one is ours and the other is for Maggie" (neighbour).
What I actually said was, "There are two magpies in the fridge".


----------



## Isolette

My life these days is one looooong seniormoment. Even forgot my address yesterday when about to order something... Living alone it honestly does not matter so I am becoming more and more serendipity about it. As long as the cats get fed and the grocery order goes over to the mainland every two weeks... If things are found in strange places? Makes life interesting..

Oh I need to correct my earlier mail.I do HAVE a washing machine; bought it nearly six years ago when I got here. Just, this being Ireland, I have never been able to get it plumbed in. I kid you not.. BUT I am ordering one of those camping portable ones that don't need plumbing in. And guess what? Buying it costs less than getting the big one connected. Now I have the big one to store dirty clothes in... Ireland can be.. interesting. And thus very.... good for the planet .....that word escapes me...

The one thing I NEVER forget is how to knit lol..


----------



## SbanR

I was zapping some water in my mug for coffee. Completely forgot I'd done that and seconds later, started hunting round the kitchen for my mug so that I could put the teabag in it


----------



## lorilu

SbanR said:


> I was zapping some water in my mug for coffee. Completely forgot I'd done that and seconds later, started hunting round the kitchen for my mug so that I could put the teabag in it


Did I already tell in this thread, about the time I lost my usual coffee mug? I couldn't find it for days and could not figure out what I'd done with it. I was using another, that I didn't like nearly as well, and every day I was looking through cupboards and on random surfaces for that darn mug. I only drink my coffee in one spot, and at one time, here at my desk in the morning, I never walk around with it, and otherwise it's in the kitchen, but I kept looking all over the house anyway.

One day, purely by chance, my eye happened to fall on the wall behind the kitchen sink. The previous owner of this house had put little hooks all along the counters, underneath the cupboards in the kitchen. About 50 of these little things. And lo and behold, there my mug hung, on one of those little hooks in solitary splendor.

I have no recollection of hanging it there, nor can explain why I didn't notice it sooner.

it still mystifies me.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just buttered a couple of pieces of toast put the butter back in the fridge, went to get my toast and butter was still sitting there and my toast in the fridge.


----------



## Isolette

I fear we are all hopeless cases.. ah well.. we enjoy life. And we can smile at ourselves. 

Decided ordering a machine is too much bother; I have washed in a big bucket for five years so onwards as we are. 

Ordering things here; because I live offshore ie in Outer Mongolia... getting stuff delivered. or not. Too much hassle . 

Back to sleep here.. aka Rip Van Winkle


----------



## kimthecat

This thread has really made me laugh. Its nice ti know Im not alone in doing daft things. 

Just went to search for Brian may on Twitter and wrote in Brain Mat


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, after OH “lost” his wallet yesterday, and a £5 note out of his pocket too …. Hunted high and low, called in at the petrol station he’d last used his card, walked around the area looking, put a stop on everything …. Looked again in his car when he got to work and found his wallet!

Stuffed down between his seat and the seatbelt clasp 

Sadly, no sign of the fiver …. That’s about £35 he’s dropped out of his pocket in the last few weeks.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, after OH "lost" his wallet yesterday, and a £5 note out of his pocket too …. Hunted high and low, called in at the petrol station he'd last used his card, walked around the area looking, put a stop on everything …. Looked again in his car when he got to work and found his wallet!
> 
> Stuffed down between his seat and the seatbelt clasp
> 
> Sadly, no sign of the fiver …. That's about £35 he's dropped out of his pocket in the last few weeks.


How about sewing zips on them!
I remember my dad used to put money in a sock then put the sock in his pocket.
It's what we women call a purse...........


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> How about sewing zips on them!
> I remember my dad used to put money in a sock then put the sock in his pocket.
> It's what we women call a purse...........


I told him I have one he can borrow


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not strictly true …. OH's wallet was found in one of the first places he'd already looked …. more than once! …. Eventually!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 475910
> 
> 
> Not strictly true …. OH's wallet was found in one of the first places he'd already looked …. more than once! …. Eventually!


 I've established looking and seeing are now totally separate. Have to engage my brain and reunite them


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, after OH "lost" his wallet yesterday, and a £5 note out of his pocket too …. Hunted high and low, called in at the petrol station he'd last used his card, walked around the area looking, put a stop on everything …. Looked again in his car when he got to work and found his wallet!
> 
> Stuffed down between his seat and the seatbelt clasp
> 
> Sadly, no sign of the fiver …. That's about £35 he's dropped out of his pocket in the last few weeks.


My OH lost his wallet years ago on a bus in Malta, (shorts pocket not secured) never got it back and since then if we're on holiday he won't carry money or wallet at all, he leaves it in the safe for the entire holiday and I am responsible for carrying money. I've often wondered how this must look to waiters etc when I get my purse out to pay,  doesn't bother him in the slightest though, very liberating for him.


----------



## Happy Paws2

DanWalkersmum said:


> My OH lost his wallet years ago on a bus in Malta, (shorts pocket not secured) never got it back and since then if we're on holiday he won't carry money or wallet at all, he leaves it in the safe for the entire holiday and I am responsible for carrying money. I've often wondered how this must look to waiters etc when I get my purse out to pay,  doesn't bother him in the slightest though, very liberating for him.


OH had a money belt which he could tuck inside his trousers if went out for the day, otherwise like you when we stayed local I carried the money we needed each day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mum2Heidi said:


> I've established looking and seeing are now totally separate. Have to engage my brain and reunite them


Both husband and son can look for things for ages and they just aren't there …. yet I find them instantly when I takeover


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Lurcherlad said:


> Both husband and son can look for things for ages and they just aren't there …. yet I find them instantly when I takeover


That used to be me but lately I've jumped ship to the other side.

I used to losing items in obscure places now I run around looking and find them where they belong.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Both husband and son can look for things for ages and they just aren't there …. yet I find them instantly when I takeover


OH forgets that sometimes you have move something to find something, unless it's right in front of him he can't find it and that's sometimes a challenge, Men


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just done had breakfast.... did myself 2 slices of toast, took them into the living room to watch the news and OH was laughing, I looked down and was carrying 2 plates with 1slice one slice of toast on each.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just done had breakfast.... did myself 2 slices of toast, took them into the living room to watch the news and OH was laughing, I looked down and was carrying 2 plates with 1slice one slice of toast on each.


You should have styled it out and said you were bringing one for him, of course.


----------



## Cully

I've just got what I think is breaded fish out of the freezer. But then again it might be chicken. 
When I put my shopping away I take frozen stuff out of the bulky boxes to make more room, then put the food into separate bags and label them. Guess I forgot the labels .
Never mind, I'll find out once it starts cooking, THEN decide whether I need tenderstem broccoli for fish, or chilli veg for chicken:Bag.


----------



## kimthecat

Interflora delivered a big bunch of flowers and I put them in vases. The next day they were looking droopy and I realised I hadn't put water in the vases,


----------



## Lurcherlad

I found the opened oat milk in the cupboard … not the fridge.

It's started


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I found the opened oat milk in the cupboard … not the fridge.
> 
> It's started
> 
> View attachment 478852


Oh I loose food items everyday if I have been putting things away on my own. Cupboard or Fridge if it's out of sight, it's out of mind


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Interflora delivered a big bunch of flowers and I put them in vases. The next day they were looking droopy and I realised I hadn't put water in the vases,




Oh dear


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> Interflora delivered a big bunch of flowers and I put them in vases. The next day they were looking droopy and I realised I hadn't put water in the vases,


AND


Lurcherlad said:


> I found the opened oat milk in the cupboard … not the fridge.
> 
> It's started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you both gave me my breakfast chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx


----------



## kimthecat

I didnt know whether to put his in senior moments or most embarrassing moments. I am mortified. I was getting dressed this morning and the dogs wanted to go out to the toilet . I let them out into the front fenced garden as the neighbour s dog was out in their back garden and Libby barks at her. Anyway , i stood on the doorstep while they peed , waved to a passing neighbour , turned back in and saw myself in the hall mirror . 
I'd put my thermal leggings on and forgot to put my jeans on .  Good job I know my neighbour well !


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not to self.... move fingers out of the way when closing door, other wise it Bl**dy hurts:Arghh


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not to self.... move fingers out of the way when closing door, other wise it Bl**dy hurts:Arghh


ouch!


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> ouch!


It still hurts and I did over a hour ago.


----------



## SbanR

Have arnica ready for next time it happens
I did similar only a few days ago; took arnica and all good


Happy Paws2 said:


> Not to self.... move fingers out of the way when closing door, other wise it Bl**dy hurts:Arghh


----------



## Dick Tracy

I went to my friends house, just across the road,. Took my shoes off as I always do,. Went home and she called me,.
To cut a long story short, I though my shoes felt sloppy when walking home (hope you know what I mean). I had STILL got them on, HER shoes.

Well! They WERE the same colour.


----------



## Cully

My dear friend bought some items from a Christmas catalogue and enclosed a cheque.
The cheque was returned with a letter pointing out she hadn't written the amount on it.
So she rectified the mistake and duly posted the cheque with an apology.
Days later a letter, including the cheque, arrived explaining that this time........... she hadn't _signed_ it!!!!
I told her to return it, signed, with a note to say she'd had a senior moment.
"I can't", she said. "I've already used that excuse the first time!"
Well she is in her eighties bless her.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> My dear friend bought some items from a Christmas catalogue and enclosed a cheque.
> The cheque was returned with a letter pointing out she hadn't written the amount on it.
> So she rectified the mistake and duly posted the cheque with an apology.
> Days later a letter, including the cheque, arrived explaining that this time........... she hadn't _signed_ it!!!!
> I told her to return it, signed, with a note to say she'd had a senior moment.
> "I can't", she said. "I've already used that excuse the first time!"
> Well she is in her eighties bless her.


That's something I dread doing, when ever a send a cheque though the post.

I have more than once sent a self address envelope put things in the wrong one and post it back to myself (if you get what I mean)


----------



## Cully

Misplaced the scoop after cleaning Misty's litter tray. Spent ages trying to find it then realised it must be in with the full bag of soiled litter I had just scooped out.
Nothing else for it but to don rubber gloves and dive in!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Misplaced the scoop after cleaning Misty's litter tray. Spent ages trying to find it then realised it must be in with the full bag of soiled litter I had just scooped out.
> Nothing else for it but to don rubber gloves and dive in!!


:Yuck


----------



## Happy Paws2

Did you know that if you turn the heating up the TV won't switch on, because mine doesn't I tried it this morning. 

I got up to put the TV on turned the heating up sat down got the remote for the TV and nothing happened


----------



## lorilu

I lost the butter. Took it out Saturday afternoon put a pat in the pan, to heat up some left over potatoes on the stove. Yesterday, same time, same movements for the last of the potatoes. No butter. It was half a stick so I know I didn't simply use it up. I've looked everywhere I can think of. No butter. No telling what I've done with it.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Did you know that if you turn the heating up the TV won't switch on, because mine doesn't I tried it this morning.
> 
> I got up to put the TV on turned the heating up sat down got the remote for the TV and nothing happened


Have you checked the batteries in the remote.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Have you checked the batteries in the remote.


They are OK, funny when I flicked the switch on the wall it worked


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> They are OK, funny when I flicked the switch on the wall it worked


----------



## kimthecat

:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> I lost the butter. Took it out Saturday afternoon put a pat in the pan, to heat up some left over potatoes on the stove. Yesterday, same time, same movements for the last of the potatoes. No butter. It was half a stick so I know I didn't simply use it up. I've looked everywhere I can think of. No butter. No telling what I've done with it.


I just found the butter. In the laundry basket with dirty clothes.


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> I just found the butter. In the laundry basket with dirty clothes.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> I just found the butter. In the laundry basket with dirty clothes.


That's a good one, all you need to find out is why you put it there


----------



## DanWalkersmum

lorilu said:


> I just found the butter. In the laundry basket with dirty clothes.


In the wrapper I hope?


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I just found the butter. In the laundry basket with dirty clothes.


Of course you did. Where else?


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> That's a good one, all you need to find out is why you put it there


That way lies madness. I prefer not to try. 



DanWalkersmum said:


> In the wrapper I hope?


Yep, all bagged up proper.



Cully said:


> Of course you did. Where else?


Well, yeah!


----------



## kimthecat

Loaded up the washing machine. Forgot to put soap powder in.


----------



## Jaf

kimthecat said:


> Loaded up the washing machine. Forgot to put soap powder in.


I've left the soap drawer pulled out, so the soap doesn't get used! Grrrr. I make sure to double check now. Seems to me that there are more things that i have to double check than there used to be.


----------



## lorilu

kimthecat said:


> Loaded up the washing machine. Forgot to put soap powder in.


Well, if it's any comfort the clothes probably have enough soap residue in them for another wash. 

More than once I have started the washer, added the soap and forgot to put the clothes in, because I like the soap to spread into the water first. Back in my old place, with well water, it wasn't such a big deal. Now, with metered water, you'd think I'd be more careful, but still, I've already done it twice in the year and a half I've been in my house. So annoying!.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have encountered at least 3 women drivers of a certain age today, who need a refresher course (or an eye test …. or both) imo.

Potentially dangerous Senior Moments


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> I have encountered at least 3 women drivers of a certain age today, who need a refresher course (or an eye test …. or both) imo.
> 
> Potentially dangerous Senior Moments


Oh dear


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I have encountered at least 3 women drivers of a certain age today, who need a refresher course (or an eye test …. or both) imo.
> 
> Potentially dangerous Senior Moments


I see a lot of men like that as well,


----------



## Linda Weasel

Most annoying (not necessarily worst) drivers?

Elderly men in flat caps.


----------



## Sandysmum

Took my hot water bottle out of the bedroom and put it in the living room last night, same as I do every night when it's cold. Didn't fill it right away as I got distracted. A few minutes later, I put the kettle on and went to get the bottle. But It wasn't where I left it. I always put it in the same place, but it wasn't there. So I looked for it in the living room, the bedroom and the kitchen, not there. Retraced my steps, ripped the house apart, nothing. So, by this time l'd had enough and went to bed with my socks on. Was just getting into bed when there was a thud,and something fell. My hwb had somehow managed to get stuck in the space between my bedside cabinet and the bed. It's obviously become such a habit that I thought l'd done it and actually hadn't.


----------



## lorilu

Sandysmum said:


> Took my hot water bottle out of the bedroom and put it in the living room last night, same as I do every night when it's cold. Didn't fill it right away as I got distracted. A few minutes later, I put the kettle on and went to get the bottle. But It wasn't where I left it. I always put it in the same place, but it wasn't there. So I looked for it in the living room, the bedroom and the kitchen, not there. Retraced my steps, ripped the house apart, nothing. So, by this time l'd had enough and went to bed with my socks on. Was just getting into bed when there was a thud,and something fell. My hwb had somehow managed to get stuck in the space between my bedside cabinet and the bed. It's obviously become such a habit that I thought l'd done it and actually hadn't.


Or it grew legs. Just to confound you!


----------



## Cully

I needed £5 but could only get £10 from the atm, so I needed to break the tenner.
Aha! If I buy some rolls or bread that will give me the fiver I need.
I went into my local corner shop, bought a lovely sliced crusty loaf, paid for it a came home.
It wasn't until I looked in my purse for the fiver I realised I hadn't broken the tenner at all, as I paid for the bread _with my card!!!_
I can't say on here what I called myself.:Banghead


----------



## lorilu

Linda Weasel said:


> Most annoying (not necessarily worst) drivers?
> 
> Elderly men in flat caps.


Haha! My mother always used to say that!

I've done it again. Got dressed for work and then had to use the bathroom before leaving the house. Discovered in the usual process that I'd put my clean undies on over last night's undies. Oh groan, having to take off my shoes and tights and all, and then put it all back on again. I am stiff and my hands are fumbly and don't move fast it all takes forever.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I needed £5 but could only get £10 from the atm, so I needed to break the tenner.
> Aha! If I buy some rolls or bread that will give me the fiver I need.
> I went into my local corner shop, bought a lovely sliced crusty loaf, paid for it a came home.
> It wasn't until I looked in my purse for the fiver I realised I hadn't broken the tenner at all, as I paid for the bread _with my card!!!_
> I can't say on here what I called myself.:Banghead


LOL


----------



## lorilu

I've just had a screwdriver in my hand. I stopped to take off my sweater as my work was making me hot. I now have lost the screwdriver. No, it is not under the sweater.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I've just had a screwdriver in my hand. I stopped to take off my sweater as my work was making me hot. I now have lost the screwdriver. No, it is not under the sweater.


That is so annoying. I'm always putting a pen down, just for a moment to drink.my tea, or pick up my notebook. Then when I turn around, the pen has vanished to who knows where!!


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> I've just had a screwdriver in my hand. I stopped to take off my sweater as my work was making me hot. I now have lost the screwdriver. No, it is not under the sweater.


Thank goodness I found it! Not until I was cleaning up though. I gave up looking for it after I posted here, because I wanted to keep working on my project. I had no idea I was going to start that today, and I missed having my favorite screwdriver sorely, but managed without it..

I wasn't even looking for it when I found it. I had just finished putting the last tool away (I am tidy about my tools) and I glanced around to make sure all was put away and there it was lying on the table hiding behind a pile of papers. (I am not always so tidy with the papers) 

OH my I am going to be sore tomorrow. I haven't done a project like that in almost a year. Demolition and reconstruction, to put it briefly.


----------



## Jaf

Decided to make lemon drizzle cake. Bought a couple of lemons. Got all the other ingredients milk, sugar, salt, butter and baking powder. Realised I needed self rising flour so looked it up and added yeast to plain flour. Made cake. Cut a slice, it's a bit bready!

How can I look something up, completely ignore the word baking powder and use yeast instead?!? 

I still think it's quite nice though.


----------



## kimthecat

Cully said:


> That is so annoying. I'm always putting a pen down, just for a moment to drink.my tea, or pick up my notebook. Then when I turn around, the pen has vanished to who knows where!!


They go to Black Holes in the universe along with screw drivers , reading glasses and odd socks :Hilarious


----------



## Linda Weasel

kimthecat said:


> They go to Black Holes in the universe along with screw drivers , reading glasses and odd socks :Hilarious


Odd socks go to the Bermuda Triangle between the laundry basket, the washing machine and the clothes line/tumble dryer.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> Odd socks go to the Bermuda Triangle between the laundry basket, the washing machine and the clothes line/tumble dryer.


I put pairs of socks in the machine and nearly always have a odd sock when I put them out on the line.


----------



## kimthecat

Linda Weasel said:


> Odd socks go to the Bermuda Triangle between the laundry basket, the washing machine and the clothes line/tumble dryer.


:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jaf said:


> Decided to make lemon drizzle cake. Bought a couple of lemons. Got all the other ingredients milk, sugar, salt, butter and baking powder. Realised I needed self rising flour so looked it up and added yeast to plain flour. Made cake. Cut a slice, it's a bit bready!
> 
> How can I look something up, completely ignore the word baking powder and use yeast instead?!?
> 
> I still think it's quite nice though.


A kind of lemon brioche


----------



## kimthecat

Received my renewal quote for insurance a few days ago and thought I'd pay it today. Looked every where for the letter and couldn't find it. then remembered , they'd sent it by email.


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> Received my renewal quote for insurance a few days ago and thought I'd pay it today. Looked every where for the letter and couldn't find it. then remembered , they'd sent it by email.


Oh I did that a few days ago. I really needed to find the letter telling me my hospital appointment had been cancelled. I searched absolutely everywhere, then realised I'd received a text message!!:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

Went out to feed the bird using my walking stick, came in grabbed my wheeled frame to take breakfast in the living room struggled across the room when realised I was trying to walk with my frame and walking stick at the same time.


----------



## margy

Yesterday after I'd eaten a yogurt I just stopped myself from throwing the spoon away with the pot! I wondered why my teaspoons are disappearing.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> Yesterday after I'd eaten a yogurt I just stopped myself from throwing the spoon away with the pot! I wondered why my teaspoons are disappearing.


I've been putting the teaspoon with used teabag into my tea caddy and ruining the rest of the t bags. My excuse is that it's right next to the kettle!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I started hrt yesterday … so no more Senior Moments for me … here's hoping!


----------



## kimthecat

This thread is making me laugh so. Im glad Im not alone !

@Lurcherlad. hope the HRT works.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> This thread is making me laugh so. Im glad Im not alone !
> 
> .


It's so funny to hear that younger members are having just as many silly moments as us older one.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's so funny to hear that younger members are having just as many silly moments as us older one.


Heh! Yeah!


----------



## catz4m8z

I emptied the remains of a hot chocolate tub into a new one then promptly opened the lid on the new one in such a way that I tipped out all the hot chocolate I had previously poured in!:Facepalm
Also discovered a mug of milk in the microwave as I had clearly been about to make more hot chocolate at some point but forgot. (its winter....I drink alot of hot choccy!:Shy).

I think my 'moments' are more of the menopausal variety though, which TBF is just a dress rehearsal for later senior moments!


----------



## margy

My husband was recalling a day out we had years ago and I have no memory of it at all. Scary:Woot


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> I started hrt yesterday … so no more Senior Moments for me … here's hoping!
> View attachment 485312


I forgot to take my hrt this morning ….:Facepalm


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I forgot to take my hrt this morning ….:Facepalm


Doh!! Have you taken it today LL?


----------



## Cully

I've been putting Savlon on a cut finger for 3 days. Turns out I've been using toothpaste!! Well both tubes are blue and kept in the same drawer:Bag.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I've been putting Savlon on a cut finger for 3 days. Turns out I've been using toothpaste!! Well both tubes are blue and kept in the same drawer:Bag.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Doh!! Have you taken it today LL?


Yep … only forgot once, so far …. 

I have an alarm set up on my phone now


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Yep … only forgot once, so far ….
> 
> I have an alarm set up on my phone now


I've got one of those 'dos' boxes I think they're called. I sort out my meds for the week every Sunday, so you'd think it would be easy to remember to take them, but I still forget. And because there are up to 5 tablets in each little box, that's a lot to forget:Bag.


----------



## Magyarmum

I made fresh coffee yesterday in my espresso machine, but forgot to put the filter in the what do you call it that holds the coffee grounds. Consequently ended up with boiling hot coffee and sticky grounds spewing out all over the work counter and onto the kitchen floor.

Stupid woman!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I made fresh coffee yesterday in my espresso machine, but forgot to put the filter in the what do you call it that holds the coffee grounds. Consequently ended up with boiling hot coffee and sticky grounds spewing out all over the work counter and onto the kitchen floor.
> 
> Stupid woman!


Sorry but that made me laugh.


----------



## lorilu

kimthecat said:


> Received my renewal quote for insurance a few days ago and thought I'd pay it today. Looked every where for the letter and couldn't find it. then remembered , they'd sent it by email.


I was looking forward to watching my netflix dvd one Sunday and couldn't find it. Looked everywhere. I couldn't imagine what I'd done with it. I found it in my mailbox the next day, when I picked up my mail at the post office. Apparently I now think that when I get an e mail telling me something has been sent, I expect it to already be here.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I made fresh coffee yesterday in my espresso machine, but forgot to put the filter in the what do you call it that holds the coffee grounds. Consequently ended up with boiling hot coffee and sticky grounds spewing out all over the work counter and onto the kitchen floor.
> 
> Stupid woman!


Oh what a mess!


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I've been putting Savlon on a cut finger for 3 days. Turns out I've been using toothpaste!! Well both tubes are blue and kept in the same drawer:Bag.


We have a winner!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Switched laptop on put password it, It wouldn't accept it, tried again, again it wouldn't accept it, now I'm worried, I thought 3rd time wrong it locks you out, then I realised my password isn't Good Morning.


----------



## kimthecat

Someone forgot to turn off the gas after cooking an omelette. .


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Someone forgot to turn off the gas after cooking an omelette. .
> 
> View attachment 487999


OH dear, I've nearly done that so many times. I'm always been told off for leaving a gas on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Got at 7 this morning, I don't normally put the heating on but felt really cold so I thought to hell with it I'm putting the heating on, OH got up just turned just after 8 came in the living room and said why have you got the light on, I'd wondering why the room didn't seem to be getting any warmer.


----------



## HarlequinCat

kimthecat said:


> Someone forgot to turn off the gas after cooking an omelette. .
> 
> View attachment 487999


Ive done similar in a way. left a knife with a plastic handle on a tray and popped it in the oven. Wondered why the food smelt odd while it was cooking....


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Ive done similar in a way. left a knife with a plastic handle on a tray and popped it in the oven. Wondered why the food smelt odd while it was cooking....


I once roasted a chicken still in it's airtight plastic. I still can't figure out how I did that. Phew what a stink!


----------



## Cully

Er...you know those white plasticky trays you get that frozen tenderstem broccoli or other meat/veg comes in?
I find they're very useful for defrosting, or seperating ingredients as you prepare a meal, and they're just the perfect size for
the amount of chips I want.
I cook the burger (eg) on a baking tray then empty the chips in at the right time.
Well......I put the actual plastic tray with my portion of chips in the oven on the baking tray and DIDN'T notice!!
At least not until they'd been eaten and I went to wash up.:Bag
What a 'plonker'!


----------



## Cully

I put the tenderstem broccoli in the oven. Put the fish on a baking tray, added chips, then put that in the oven.
Fed cat.
Anything I've forgotten? Oh! Put peas and sweetcorn in micro for a blast. Seconds later, uh oh! Took peas out of mic after I remembered we were having broccoli. Phew, still cold. Put peas back in freezer.
Blame cat!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I washed the single duvet cover for the one I have in the living room to cuddle into when it's cold.
I struggled on and off for an hour trying to put it back on, I didn't want to disturb OH as he was watching the Cup Final in the bedroom. In the end asked when it was half time could he help me that when I noticed I had been trying to put in sidewards


----------



## kimthecat

I was talking to my neighbour and a passer by asked where a certain road was . My neighbour said go own the road and turn right at the mini roundabout and then left . I said , its a cross roads , not a mini roundabout . Talk about a brain fart . he said its not been a roundabout for a couple of years .   I was rather embarrassed to say the least !


----------



## Jaf

kimthecat said:


> I was talking to my neighbour and a passer by asked where a certain road was . My neighbour said go own the road and turn right at the mini roundabout and then left . I said , its a cross roads , not a mini roundabout . Talk about a brain fart . he said its not been a roundabout for a couple of years .   I was rather embarrassed to say the least !


Well they can throw up a roundabout really quickly. My town has built several in the last couple of years, for no other reason than they're pretty.


----------



## kimthecat

Goodness , that;s impressive !


----------



## mrs phas

Guess who had a complete meltdown, tears, snot and bawling, when she went to leave Tesco and couldn't find her keys to go home 
I retraced my steps 3 times, in between each time returning to customer services to see if anyone had yet handed them in
I asked them if they could put out a customer announcement, apparently they don't do that, so round I went again, this time moving any rolling cages that were near where I had stopped (I'd only brought 10 things, so was a short circuit each time)
On returning to customer services they called a supervisor down to go round with me, as they could go through merchandise, to see if they had fallen behind, or, inside stuff
Once we got back to the automated checkout and she'd searched all around there and the self scanners
She asked if I minded her looking in my bag
Now, my bag is a tiny one, I can fit, precisely, my purse, my phone and my keys, nothing else can even squeeze in there, so I turned it I side out, even opening my purse (small) to see if I'd somehow put the keys in there(large bunch with a wooden buddha dangling from) obvs not
So, I handed my bag to her, which is where the tears et al started
She went through my bag, which took all of 2 seconds, then squeezed it together
And felt my keys!
On the inside of the pocket that I normally put my keys in, is another pocket I wasn't, consciously, aware of,
I had opened the zipper and, obviously, opened the inside zipper, without realising
And
In there were my keys 🤦🤦🤦
I have, honestly, never been so embarrassed in my life
Nor,
Felt so ' confused little old lady'.
Anyone know any good carers for pre dementia?
​


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor you @mrsphas … it could happen to any of us 😉

Glad you found the keys in the end though.


----------



## SbanR

Oh my @mrs phas !!!!!!  
I'm cringing for you. 
How long, do you think, before you dare go back to that Tesco to do a shop? 
And will you avoid that check out girl?


----------



## Siskin

Oh @mrs phas my heart goes out to you. I go into panic mode when I think I’ve lost keys especially when you are so sure they are not where you out them. I’m acutely embarrassed for you. 
Any other supermarkets you can go to until you think they will have forgotten you or even left their jobs there?


----------



## kimthecat

Bigs hugs , Mrs Phas. , its easily done to lose keys in your bag , Its not like you went round saying where are my keys and you were holding hem in your hands


----------



## Linda Weasel

Every single handbag, shopper, whatever that I own has (somewhere on it) a ring, zip tie or something that I can attach my keys to. The keys have a little latch/hook thing to attach them.

If they’re not hooked on then they’re lost.


----------



## SbanR

I used to regularly give myself a fright trying, but failing, to find my keys in my backpack. I would have to almost empty the backpack to find it.
I solved that problem by attaching a noisy bell (off a cat collar) to my ring of keys. 
Simply by shaking the backpack I'm able to reassure myself that my keys are there


----------



## Deguslave

I always keep my keys in my pocket.


----------



## mrs phas

SbanR said:


> Oh my @mrs phas !!!!!!
> I'm cringing for you.
> How long, do you think, before you dare go back to that Tesco to do a shop?
> And will you avoid that check out girl?





Siskin said:


> Oh @mrs phas my heart goes out to you. I go into panic mode when I think I’ve lost keys especially when you are so sure they are not where you out them. I’m acutely embarrassed for you.
> Any other supermarkets you can go to until you think they will have forgotten you or even left their jobs there?


I have a brass neck, so I'll go back in there, plus I've been shopping there ever since it opened, so I'm easily recognised, even in the street 
It was just the whole shock/frustration of my keys not being where I expected them to be, and the 
how am I gonna get home, 
get my phone, 
get Matt to addenbrookes this afternoon for a scan, 
get medication to my niece, 
get to the bank before it closed, 
that sent me completely into overload and meltdown,
But, 
Boy!
Did I make a fool of myself🤷🙄 
I know I shall laugh at the whole idiotic scenario, when I've been in again. 

Thank you all of you, your comments are appreciated by this little old fool💞


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Linda Weasel said:


> Every single handbag, shopper, whatever that I own has (somewhere on it) a ring, zip tie or something that I can attach my keys to. The keys have a little latch/hook thing to attach them.
> 
> If they’re not hooked on then they’re lost.


That's a very good idea, thank you, I need to get one of those keyrings! Forever losing my car keys in the many pockets of my bag. Many sympathies Mrs P.


----------



## lorilu

Here's one that happened a while back, but I was thinking of it yesterday as I was making the bed, again, after work. Queen Eva expects that bed to be made before I leave for work in the morning, but sometimes I just run out of time, or energy. When I don't, she really lets me hear about it when I come home at the end of the day.

It was last summer I think. Queen Eva was hollering at me to make the bed. I had neglected to do it before I left for work in the morning, and now it was early evening and she was having a fit. So I went in to make the bed. Started flapping the covers around which she loves, so on and so forth, the bed was made. I was tossing her toys back onto the bed and I suddenly realized I couldn't see well, everything was blurry. I had a moment of stark fear and then realized my glasses weren't on my face.

What on earth? Did I knock them off my face when making the bed? I stripped the blankets and shook everything out, no glasses. Did I forget to put them on after I washed my face? Back in the bathroom, no glasses. I was completely at a loss what I could have done with them, so I went back to the beginning.

I went out to the porch, and came back inside. I mimed putting down my bag, and hanging up my keys. Both were already where they belonged. So far so good. I went into the bathroom and washed my hands and face. I thought about Queen Eva hollering from the bedroom and went in there. I found myself reaching for the glasses on my face....and the lightbulb went on...... I checked the glasses case on the bedside shelf, and there they were.

Apparently when I went in to make the bed, some part of me thought I was actually getting into bed, and took my glasses off and put them away without even realizing it.

The reason I was remembering this was because I caught myself about to do it again, just yesterday.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> Here's one that happened a while back, but I was thinking of it yesterday as I was making the bed, again, after work. Queen Eva expects that bed to be made before I leave for work in the morning, but sometimes I just run out of time, or energy. When I don't, she really lets me hear about it when I come home at the end of the day.
> 
> It was last summer I think. Queen Eva was hollering at me to make the bed. I had neglected to do it before I left for work in the morning, and now it was early evening and she was having a fit. So I went in to make the bed. Started flapping the covers around which she loves, so on and so forth, the bed was made. I was tossing her toys back onto the bed and I suddenly realized I couldn't see well, everything was blurry. I had a moment of stark fear and then realized my glasses weren't on my face.
> 
> What on earth? Did I knock them off my face when making the bed? I stripped the blankets and shook everything out, no glasses. Did I forget to put them on after I washed my face? Back in the bathroom, no glasses. I was completely at a loss what I could have done with them, so I went back to the beginning.
> 
> I went out to the porch, and came back inside. I mimed putting down my bag, and hanging up my keys. Both were already where they belonged. So far so good. I went into the bathroom and washed my hands and face. I thought about Queen Eva hollering from the bedroom and went in there. I found myself reaching for the glasses on my face....and the lightbulb went on...... I checked the glasses case on the bedside shelf, and there they were.
> 
> Apparently when I went in to make the bed, some part of me thought I was actually getting into bed, and took my glasses off and put them away without even realizing it.
> 
> The reason I was remembering this was because I caught myself about to do it again, just yesterday.


That’s the funniest thing I’ve heard for ages and probably something I would do👍


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> That’s the funniest thing I’ve heard for ages and probably something I would do👍


It's hilarious isn't it? I can still feel that instant of terror, the blurred vision 'my gosh what's happening' before I realized. The things we put ourselves through!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I thought one of my eyes had gone “gaga” the other day having got my reading specs out of my bag to read a menu 🤪

Thankfully, it was just that the left lens had fallen out and was still in my bag 😂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well this morning I found myself emptying the whole refill pack of coffee into my mug instead of the coffee jar  Luckily I noticed before I poured in the hot water from the kettle !!!


----------



## Cully

I keep my teabags in a ceramic pot by the kettle.
Today, as usual, I put my tea mug next to the kettle and popped a teabag in.
When the kettle boiled I poured the water.........into the ceramic pot of teabags.
Fortunately were only a few teabags left so threw them out. But if there had been more I would have pegged them on a line to dry out and recycle


----------



## lorilu

Last night I was making our bed time meals. Me-cheerios with blueberries and milk., Queen Eva-a nice raw mash. Usually I prepare her meal first, including supplements, and while it's warming up (dish of food set in another dish of hot water) I pour out my cereal, get the blueberries out of the freezer etc.

When I went to get the milk, I noticed I'd forgotten to get Queen Eva's supplements out. It's just the other half of her probiotics and s.boulardii (the first half in the morning), stored in a little yellow container.

So of course I took the little container out, and proceeded to open the capsules and pour the remaining contents into....my cereal bowl, not Queen Eva's dish.


----------



## Deguslave

I moved a bin bag and saw a large moth flutter across the room. I immediately grabbed something to contain it so I could put it outside, only to find it was a piece of ripped black plastic.


----------



## kimthecat

Just the usual for me . where is my leg brace , glasses . keys . On your leg , on your head , in your hand <sigh >


----------



## Lurcherlad

Having finally rubbed down the filler and touched up the paint on the bathroom door, I actually managed to locate the bolt and screws that I had put “in a safe place”, then dropped one of tiny screws down the plughole! 🙄

Unable to find a suitable replacement among the hundreds of screws in my collection, I had to dismantle the plumbing.

Actually, not really a senior moment, on reflection… I’ve done that sort of thing all my life … I’m a clutz! 😁

I even warn myself to stop … but keep on going! 😂


----------



## kimthecat

I weighed out the dogs dinner on the flat kitchen scale and then realised I hadn't put a plate on it first . Its wet food


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> I weighed out the dogs dinner on the flat kitchen scale and then realised I hadn't put a plate on it first . Its wet food


Reminds me of the time my son made a _*soup*_ toastie!!!!!!


----------



## ForestWomble

I typed out a new post earlier today, came back on just now hoping to see I'd had a reply, can't find my post ....... I'd typed it out and never submitted it!


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> I typed out a new post earlier today, came back on just now hoping to see I'd had a reply, can't find my post ....... I'd typed it out and never submitted it!



I'm glad it's not just me that does that


----------



## mrs phas

Had another fall today 
No harm done so don't worry, car broke my fall 
Got out of car and turned around so I was facing the door to shut it 
Stepped on the front of left shoe, with heel of right 
Then tried to take a step forward 
Found out pdq that you can't step forward when one foot is on top of the other🙄


Yes you may laugh😂😂


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> Reminds me of the time my son made a _*soup*_ toastie!!!!!!


We must be distantly related @Cully as my son makes stew sandwiches 🥪😋


----------



## SbanR

mrs phas said:


> Had another fall today
> No harm done so don't worry, car broke my fall
> Got out of car and turned around so I was facing the door to shut it
> Stepped on the front of left shoe, with heel of right
> Then tried to take a step forward
> Found out pdq that you can't step forward when one foot is on top of the other🙄
> 
> 
> Yes you may laugh😂😂


Sorry, but you did give me permission to 😹


----------



## GingerNinja

mrs phas said:


> Had another fall today
> No harm done so don't worry, car broke my fall
> Got out of car and turned around so I was facing the door to shut it
> Stepped on the front of left shoe, with heel of right
> Then tried to take a step forward
> Found out pdq that you can't step forward when one foot is on top of the other🙄
> 
> 
> Yes you may laugh😂😂


I'm glad you're okay @mrs phas but not laughing, I need new feet so feel for you xx


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> Had another fall today
> No harm done so don't worry, car broke my fall
> Got out of car and turned around so I was facing the door to shut it
> Stepped on the front of left shoe, with heel of right
> Then tried to take a step forward
> Found out pdq that you can't step forward when one foot is on top of the other🙄
> 
> 
> *Yes you may laugh*😂😂



As if we would,

Glad you are OK.


----------



## mrs phas

GingerNinja said:


> We must be distantly related @Cully as my son makes stew sandwiches 🥪😋


We always said my brother would make a sandwich out of anything
I remember, I was about 14, so my brother would've been 12/13 and whilst touring Scotland with the parents they took us to a rather posh hotel,just outside fort William
You know the type
Tartan carpets
A lounge to wait in, whilst your table was prepared, with big squishy leather chairs, that smelt of whisky and cigars (and men)
a head waiter to come collect us
and, although I didn't know it then, silver service
we had got through starters and on to roast beef dinner
About halfway through, I heard a hiss of
'dont you dare, Iris stop him'
From the top end of the table
it was my dad at my brother, who had kept some bread back from his soup, and, was about to put a slice of beef in between them😯
my dad, pseudo snob that he was, was mortified
the head waiter came over, and, calm as anything, asked my brother if he'd like some horseradish for his sandwich 😂
my mum and I had to excuse ourselves and retire to the ladies for a good 10 minutes, before we could come back and sit straight faced at the table


----------



## Cully

I called in to see my friend who told me her freezer had died. She came down that morning to a puddle of water and found the food defrosting, so quickly distributed it with her neighbours to keep for her. Then set about buying a new freezer, which was fairly easy as we have a white goods shop locally. They would deliver next day.
The following morning she sheepishly informed me that as she'd pulled the freezer away from the wall to make room for her new one arriving, she noticed a switch on the wall which was up instead of down. Oops!!
A quick phone call was needed to cancel her delivery, then a few embarrassed explanations as she retrieved the frozen food from her neighbours.
Bless her, she's 80 next week🤗.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I called in to see my friend who told me her freezer had died. She came down that morning to a puddle of water and found the food defrosting, so quickly distributed it with her neighbours to keep for her. Then set about buying a new freezer, which was fairly easy as we have a white goods shop locally. They would deliver next day.
> The following morning she sheepishly informed me that as she'd pulled the freezer away from the wall to make room for her new one arriving, she noticed a switch on the wall which was up instead of down. Oops!!
> A quick phone call was needed to cancel her delivery, then a few embarrassed explanations as she retrieved the frozen food from her neighbours.
> Bless her, she's 80 next week🤗.



Easy done.

I did something like that, found water on the floor panicked than realised, I hadn't shut the freezer properly earlier in the day.


----------



## tristy

I had to have a covid test, for an operation and my OH was wondering why I had to change my top to a t. shirt, well, I've been having so many injections lately that it's becoming second nature to wear a t. shirt to any medical institution.


----------



## catz4m8z

I feel like my back has a senior moment every morning....
I used to leap out of bed without a care in the world now its more of a slow hobble and stretching session until my spine stops aching!


----------



## lorilu

Oh good grief. My own little house has a tiny upstairs, two rooms, and a cute little landing. it's not really usable for living as it is, needs heavy renovation. One of the rooms is really pleasant, very bright windows with views of my beloved hills, morning sun.

What's up there is boxes. Everything that moved with me but hasn't been unpacked, and stuff that has been sorted and unpacked, but stored up there. Some shelves are up (those cheap plastic tier things, I love those!) All my books are up there still, well most of them. I hope to make new book cases for them this winter with previously used wood. (another story)

ugh this is getting too long. Anyway it's not horribly messy and unorganized but not tidy either.

I have a plant up there my aunt gave me in June. That plant is another story too lol

ANYway, I watered the poor little plant, and was poking around thinking of getting a shred pile ready, for when my credit union offers the free shred day. (I say I am going to do it every year, and I do get it all together, but I never actually GO and every year the pile gets bigger.)

Heehee okay, so I was in the nice room for a bit and then went into the tiny room which isn't very nice, looking for something, found it then went back to the nice room. I walked in and looked around and noticed a paint tray and various paint tools in it, on top of a box. I thought, wait, didn't I just see that in the other room? I stared at it and stared at it and couldn't remember picking it up and moving it. I barley remembered noticing it.

Finally I went back into the other room and there was another paint tray on top of a box, with the same paraphernalia with it. Hahahahahaha!!!!

Yikes, this whole story is a senior moment. Sorry it's so wordy but can't be bothered to try to shorten it now lol


----------



## Linda Weasel

@lorilu. I call these ‘parallel universe’ moments, when what you see doesn’t make sense.


----------



## lorilu

Linda Weasel said:


> @lorilu. I call these ‘parallel universe’ moments, when what you see doesn’t make sense.


 Good one! You know I really had a moment of fright. Like,how could i have forgotten that. I know it's easy to forget if you say..took your 3:00 pills, I mean, that's why they make those pill storage things. Or anything you do routinely. Even..did I brush me teeth yet? that kind of thing. But something random like that. Whew it was scary for a minute!


----------



## Kaily

Writing a shopping list yet still forgetting half the stuff on it!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> Writing a shopping list yet still forgetting half the stuff on it!


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Writing a shopping list yet still forgetting half the stuff on it!


OH asked if there was anything we needed when he left for work yesterday.

I told him we just needed a loaf of bread.

He called into Costco on his way home.

He’d bought 2 packs of tortellini, a jar of olives, bag of cashews, crate of fruit juice, catering jar of jam and the same of almond butter …. AND NO BREAD 🙄

😁


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> OH asked if there was anything we needed when he left for work yesterday.
> 
> I told him we just needed a loaf of bread.
> 
> He called into Costco on his way home.
> 
> He’d bought 2 packs of tortellini, a jar of olives, bag of cashews, crate of fruit juice, catering jar of jam and the same of almond butter …. AND NO BREAD 🙄
> 
> 😁



That's men for you


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's men for you


☺

He’s like a kid in a candy shop at Costco ….

I forgot … he bought himself some socks too.

I should be grateful he didn’t come home with a 6 foot Plasma TV which he’s always trying to convince me we “need”! 😆


----------



## lorilu

Kaily said:


> Writing a shopping list yet still forgetting half the stuff on it!


I do that too. So annoying!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> I do that too. So annoying!


I write a list, then leave the list at home 🙄


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I write a list, then leave the list at home 🙄


That’s my trick😁


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lurcherlad said:


> ☺
> 
> He’s like a kid in a candy shop at Costco ….
> 
> I forgot … he bought himself some socks too.
> 
> I should be grateful he didn’t come home with a 6 foot Plasma TV which he’s always trying to convince me we “need”! 😆


This is me! Popping to Lidl in my lunch break, for something for dinner, and struggling NOT to come out with a five-man tent, a steam mop and a cat tree.


----------



## Cully

I bought a new pair of kitchen scissors. Washed them. Then leaned over the worktop to put them in my utensils jar, and.........dropped down the back of my cooker







!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I bought a new pair of kitchen scissors. Washed them. Then leaned over the worktop to put them in my utensils jar, and.........dropped down the back of my cooker
> View attachment 577787
> !!


Oh no!

Have you got a wire coat hanger?

Could be made into a hook to try and retrieve the scissors.


----------



## tristy

mmmmmmmmm gone,


----------



## Kaily

Or a magnet on a piece of string


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Have you got a wire coat hanger?
> 
> Could be made into a hook to try and retrieve the scissors.





Kaily said:


> Or a magnet on a piece of string


Knowing me they I would probably drop them down there too, but thanks for the thoughts.
I've got a spare pair of scissors which will do for now.


----------



## SbanR

Kaily said:


> Or a magnet on a piece of string


First get onto Amazon and buy magnet


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH had one this morning..

He was expecting a telephone appointment with his consultant this morning at 10am, no phone call, he said if I don't hear anything today I'll phone tomorrow and find out what has gone wrong. 
His just had a phone call reminding him that he has a phone call appointment next Monday the 10th.

Next time he gets a letter I'm checking the date and time.


----------



## davidc

Happy Paws2 said:


> I was doing some chip butties of tea went to get the butter out of the fridge, a new pack I opened for toast this morning, no where to be seen. We had everything out of the fridge NO check the freezer just in case NO then checked food cupboards NO we looked everywhere, then I look in the draw where I keep a few cook books and the tinfoil and there it was. I'm still trying to think why I'd put in there as I had no reason to go in that draw today.


Several years ago, I was looking for my mobile phone but couldn't find it. I went to get the milk out the fridge for a coffee a bit later only to discover my phone resting on a shelf in the fridge!


----------



## Jaf

In the shop I somehow opened my purse and threw all the coins in the air. They were everywhere, on the counter, in the sweets, on the floor. Couldn't do it again if I tried!

Actually it was quite funny, if embarrassing.


----------



## kimthecat

I wrote a cheque out today ( remember those! ) and out the date 25/10/2020 !


----------



## Jaf

I did something the other day. I thought "how silly, I must remember to tell everyone". But I've forgotten!


----------



## lorilu

I had a bowl of salad on the counter with a empty glass standing next to it. I took the milk out and poured it right into the bowl of salad. Yes I did.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> I had a bowl of salad on the counter with a empty glass standing next to it. I took the milk out and poured it right into the bowl of salad. Yes I did.


Yum! 😜


----------



## Siskin

I managed to add fruit juice to my cup of tea instead of the milk a few days ago


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I managed to add fruit juice to my cup of tea instead of the milk a few days ago


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> I managed to add fruit juice to my cup of tea instead of the milk a few days ago


Yuk!


----------



## catz4m8z

Sometimes you just have to go with it though. A while ago now I bought a pair of boots from my catalogue that were def for seniors (the kind of boots you see little old ladies wearing in Drs waiting rooms! 😁). They were on sale, reduced to a tenner, so I figured WTH....
They have quickly become my favourite boots to chuck on for popping out with the dogs. So warm and comfy. 
Those old ladies know what they are about!LOL


----------

